# Tren dosages



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

What has worked best for you? mgs per week and duration of the run?

 I can get a good bit out of tren A in the 300-400 mgs per week ball aprk.

 tren E- 400mg was a sweet spot!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 3, 2012)

Righ now that is what I'm running 400 a week.   Zero sides man zero.   Just started week 5 yesterday and will be running 15weeks most likely


----------



## chicken wing (May 3, 2012)

Same here 400mg tren e 400mg test e. Only sides is hard time sleep sometimes. Not as bad as it was. Also started week 5 yesterday


----------



## Hard2Gain (May 3, 2012)

I think 400mg/wk is perfect. There are a lot of guys out there that will go much hgher but I feel like thats playing a huge risk. I don't see the point in taking the risk when 400mg is more than enough to make huge gains off of when it comes to tren. The high dosage game might as well be called russian roulette.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2012)

I'm running 50mg per day of tren ace and I hate everything!  We'll see how it's going in a couple weeks though when I am fully adjusted to it... Will be adding var at week 3


----------



## PVL (May 3, 2012)

lol! 

tren just fucks up my skin too much man!!!! i wanna look pretty for the summer time and having acne with an awesome physique freakin sucks!!!!!

if you want to tighten up a lil with the tren and reduce prolactin, try b6 at 600mg for 2 weeks and letro for 1.5 ED or EOD in conjuction with hte b6.......you will thank me at the end.

tren is 10 times more aanbolic than test from my own experience......so the drop in test levels can mess with your body if you do not taper doses.


----------



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

Interesting that you mention B-5 PVP, not many are aware of it's ability to help and protect vs 19nor induced gyno.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 3, 2012)

Hows your cardio at 400mg a week guys?!? Im still trying to see if its worth it since I play hockey 2-3 times a week......


----------



## jennerrator (May 3, 2012)

I try and keep it to 200mg cuz the night sweats are a bitch!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 3, 2012)

never seen a girl do tren.. hows that work for ya hun?    

and this cycle is so wierd to me, for 3 weeks now i have been stuck on the same weight and my diet is so on point its retarded lol... i even upped cals 500 more and still gain, loose, gain lol... but i am getting bigger so i think i could be recomping?

and my cardio is ok... but i dont know if i could play hockey


----------



## jennerrator (May 3, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> never seen a girl do tren.. hows that work for ya hun?
> 
> and this cycle is so wierd to me, for 3 weeks now i have been stuck on the same weight and my diet is so on point its retarded lol... i even upped cals 500 more and still gain, loose, gain lol... but i am getting bigger so i think i could be recomping?
> 
> and my cardio is ok... but i dont know if i could play hockey


 
I don't, just fucking with you guys....not much of a reaction..WAKE UP PEOPLE!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2012)

You guys are way to conservative for me lmao

and thank god jenner...you had me


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> I try and keep it to 200mg cuz the night sweats are a bitch!



WHAT THE HELL??? DO YOU HAVE A PP YET??????????? Seriously, thats beyond hardcore!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> I don't, just fucking with you guys....not much of reaction..WAKE UP PEOPLE!



Oh shit... nevermind lol GOT ME!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 4, 2012)

how many weeks do you guys run your tren cycles for?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 4, 2012)

no one is going to approve of this but im about to venture on a 30 week tren cycle


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 4, 2012)

Lol I'll approve.     I want to run a 20.   So far this tren is as easy as test


----------



## chicken wing (May 4, 2012)

30 weeks? Let me know how that works out cobra. I'm willing to give it a shot


----------



## LeanHerm (May 4, 2012)

Tren 600 14 weeks test 300 16 weeks.    With a nice dose of caber.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2012)

400 mg weekly for me has been just about right. 

I've run 250 in the past (my first Tren run) and leaned a bit but not much in terms of strength gains. 

Bumped to 350 and picked-up night sweats & a touch of aggression in the gym, bumped to 400 and suddenly the strength gains and leaning-out are all present but no noticeable incremental increase in sides (eg. some mild insomnia, occasional night sweats). 

400 Mg weekly for me going forward when on cycle.


----------



## Zeek (May 4, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> no one is going to approve of this but im about to venture on a 30 week tren cycle



 So I got my AARP card now, know how I got old enough to get one?  I didn't run 30 week tren cycles, just sayin 



Four1Thr33 said:


> Lol I'll approve.     I want to run a 20.   So far this tren is as easy as test



 Bad bad 413!!!


----------



## jennerrator (May 4, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh shit... nevermind lol GOT ME!


 


Cobra Strike said:


> You guys are way to conservative for me lmao
> 
> and thank god jenner...you had me


 


PillarofBalance said:


> WHAT THE HELL??? DO YOU HAVE A PP YET??????????? Seriously, thats beyond hardcore!!!



hahahhahahahaha...LOVE IT!>


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

haha i wasn't actually recommending his 30 weeker... but i do want to run mine for 20   at least 15... this tren is mad easy to handle.. i just cant get this weight down... my cals are like 700 over TDEE and i am loosing weight its odd lol...  
started this cycle at 170 and hit 186.8 in 14 days... now i am progressively dropping... this morning after my hour of fasted cardio my weight was 178.6
i cant complain though my tape measurements are increasing slowly


----------



## DarksideSix (May 6, 2012)

500-600 i smy sweet spot!


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 6, 2012)

ya ya ez lol

I dropped my dosage (for you) of tren to 300 a week for the last 15 weeks....I dont even think tren works at 300 a week


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 6, 2012)

Running ace for 16 weeks at 350 a week but just bumped it to 420. Of course if I keep flopping out in the gym like a fish it'll be alot shorter cycle FML


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 6, 2012)

for my first i stayed at 300mg a week and i loved the results but the sides were too much for me even at 300. the night sweats,my heart had weird palpations, i couldnt do cardio worth a damn, and i could barely walk around. but if i did do tren again id probably bump it lol


----------

